# Installation Windows 11



## HenryP (4 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
Demain 5 octobre, Windows 11 sera disponible pour les ordinateurs compatibles.
Pour le moment, mon iMac ne l'est pas ! Fonctions actuelles:
iMac mi 2011 - version High Sierra - 10.13.6
Parallels Desktop version 15.
Version de Windows: Windows 10 Pro
J'ai cherché à savoir sans trouver l'information si la version 17 de Parallels... apportait ces éléments: Voir fichier joint, à part les 3 fonctions signalées, le reste est bon.
D'autre part, impossible de créer un nouveau ticket pour une demande d'aide au support Parallels ?


----------



## edenpulse (4 Octobre 2021)

HenryP a dit:


> j'ai cherché à savoir sans trouver l'information si la version 17 de Parallels... apportait ces éléments:


Euuuh... Google m'a sorti en 1er lien : https://www.parallels.com/blogs/windows11/
en cherchant *Paralells 17 Windows 11*.


----------



## HenryP (4 Octobre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Euuuh... Google m'a sorti en 1er lien : https://www.parallels.com/blogs/windows11/
> en cherchant *Paralells 17 Windows 11*.


Merci pour la réponse qui ne répond pas exactement à ma demande.
J'ai déjà pratiqué toute cette manipulation et j'ai le fichier que j'ai joint en réponse où on peut lire que le processeur n'est pas pris en charge pour Windows 11. 
Est-ce que la version 17 de Parallels corrige ce problème ?


----------



## edenpulse (4 Octobre 2021)

KB Parallels: Parallels Desktop for Mac compatibility with Windows 11 - Known Issues
					

Click  to subscribe to this article to be immediately notified of us fixing these few remaining issues.




					kb.parallels.com
				











						The new Parallels 17 officially lets you run Windows 11 on your Mac
					

Windows 11 will be making its way to M1




					www.theverge.com
				




Oui, Parallels 17 introduit le support de Windows 11.


----------



## Anthony (4 Octobre 2021)

En français, sinon, avec les explications liées au TPM : https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2021/...irtualise-macos-monterey-et-windows-11-123299


----------



## HenryP (5 Octobre 2021)

J'ai acheté et installé la version 17 de Parallels Desktop.
J'ai démarré la mise à jour de Windows 11, à 8% du téléchargement: Ce PC ne répond pas... voir fichier joint.
Malgré cette nouvelle version (17), le problème reste le même. J'ai demandé et obtenu le remboursement de la commande.
Il est possible que ma version 15 suffira pour télécharger Windows 11 à condition de régler les 2 chargements.


----------



## Anthony (5 Octobre 2021)

HenryP a dit:


> le problème reste le même


Évidemment si tu ne lis pas la documentation, tu ne risques pas de t’en sortir. La puce TPM virtuelle, indispensable à Windows 11, doit être activée dans les options de PD : https://kb.parallels.com/en/122702


----------



## edenpulse (5 Octobre 2021)

HenryP a dit:


> Il est possible que ma version 15 suffira pour télécharger Windows 11 à condition de régler les 2 chargements.


Non. Tu as demandé le remboursement trop vite. Avant de lire l'article mentionné par @Anthony


----------



## HenryP (5 Octobre 2021)

J'avais déjà lu cette page, tout en anglais, je ne m'en sors pas ! Si je savais le faire, que ce soit la 15 ou la 17 c'est la même manip.
La version 17 de Parallels n'apporte rien de mieux que la version 15, je l'ai testé pendant la période d'essai gratuite. Aucune amélioration concernant la vitesse et les options qui peuvent m'intéresser.


----------



## edenpulse (5 Octobre 2021)

HenryP a dit:


> La version 17 de Parallels n'apporte rien de mieux que la version 15


Elle apporte le support de Windows 11 comme tu souhaites, la gestion de TPM etc...


----------



## HenryP (6 Octobre 2021)

_D'après ce que je lis, il ne serait pas possible d'installer Windows 11 sur un Mac. L'article qui suit n'est pas exhaustif mais on peut y lire déjà que Windows 11 et Apple ne sont pas copins:_

Sera-t-il possible d'installer Windows 11 sur un Mac ? Sur les ordinateurs équipés de processeurs ARM (la fameuse puce Apple M1), la question ne se pose pas encore puisqu'il faudrait que Microsoft commercialise une version compatible avec cette architecture spécifique. Mais pour les Macs intégrant des processeurs Intel et proposant Boot Camp, rien ne s'oppose a priori à une installation... mais en pratique, il faudra sans doute bidouiller. Car si les Macs avec processeurs Intel sont bien des PCs comme les autres, il y a une petite subtilité dans les configurations requises de Microsoft qui pourraient mettre les Macs hors jeu : Windows 11 exige une puce TPM 2.0.

Le _Trusted Platform Module_ (TPM) est une puce en charge de la sécurité de l'ordinateur : il permet de stocker des informations importantes, comme des clés de chiffrement, de manière sécurisée. C'est l'équivalent de l'enclave sécurisée mise en place par Apple sur ses machines, mais ce n'est pas le composant utilisé par Apple : certains Macs récents sont bien équipés d'une puce TPM 2.0 car elle est directement intégrée aux processeurs d'Intel, mais Apple ne la prend pas en charge et tenter d'installer Windows 11 sur un Mac se solde par un message d'erreur.
Techniquement, Apple pourrait dévoiler une mise à jour qui activerait la prise en charge du TPM 2.0 et permettrait l'installation de Windows 11 sur les Macs compatibles, avec un processeur Core de 8e génération au minimum. C'est évidemment compter sur la bonne volonté d'Apple, qui n'a pas forcément intérêt à se lancer dans cette aventure. À moins que Microsoft ne revienne sur sa décision et offre la possibilité d'installer Windows 11 sans requérir ce composant ? En l'état, il restera possible de bidouiller les installateurs de Microsoft pour installer Windows 11 malgré tout, mais il faudra donc passer par des canaux non officiels.


----------



## Anthony (6 Octobre 2021)

Mais. Qu’est-ce qui n’est pas clair ?

PD 17 implémente une puce TPM virtuelle, qui permet d’installer une machine virtuelle Windows 11 sans le moindre problème (mais ça peut aussi fonctionner sans). J’en parle d’expérience ! (Re)lire cet article mentionné plus haut :

https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2021/...irtualise-macos-monterey-et-windows-11-123299

(Et aller chercher un article vieux d’un an quand on a déjà donné la bonne solution, il faut quand même être particulièrement buté.)


----------



## HenryP (7 Octobre 2021)

Anthony a dit:


> Mais. Qu’est-ce qui n’est pas clair ?
> 
> PD 17 implémente une puce TPM virtuelle, qui permet d’installer une machine virtuelle Windows 11 sans le moindre problème (mais ça peut aussi fonctionner sans). J’en parle d’expérience ! (Re)lire cet article mentionné plus haut :
> 
> ...


 
Merci pour l'appréciation. On ne s'attend pas à faire insulter dans un Forum dont sa mission est d'apporter de l'aide. C'est assez fréquent que les "je sais tout" manquent d'un minimum d'humilité. Ça me rappelle, sur un autre Forum, ce même genre de traitement. Mon ordinateur refusait l'installation de FileZilla. Là aussi, une discussion interminable s'est déroulait avec un  administrateur qui a fini par me traiter de "borné". Le connaissant par le Forum et lui faisant confiance je lui ai donné le contrôle de l'ordinateur où il a passé du temps, et je n'ai toujours pas FileZilla. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est mordu mais il s'est mordu quelque chose.
J'ai installé la version 17 de Parallels, j'ai tenté de régler le problème pour lequel j'avais investi, sans y parvenir. Je ne suis pas un professionnel de l'informatique. Je m'attendais à ce que cette nouvelle version 17 permette l'installation de Windows 11 sans avoir à bidouiller sur son clavier. Microsoft finira peut-être par modifier et permettre à tous l'installation de ce Windows. Pour ma part c'est de la curiosité, j'aimerais voir à quoi ressemble cette nouvelle version.


----------



## love_leeloo (7 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour Henri,
personne ne vous insulte, du moins je ne l'ai pas remarqué.
par contre vous donnez l'impression de ne pas lire les réponses des forumeurs à vos questions.
ce qui pour ces mêmes forumeurs qui tentent de vous aider pourrait passer pour une insulte


----------



## edenpulse (7 Octobre 2021)

HenryP a dit:


> un administrateur qui a fini par me traiter de "borné".


J'ai la même impression ici... il y a peut-être quelque chose...


love_leeloo a dit:


> ous donnez l'impression de ne pas lire les réponses des forumeurs à vos questions.


exactement.


HenryP a dit:


> C'est assez fréquent que les "je sais tout" manquent d'un minimum d'humilité.


Il n'y a pas de problème d'humilité je pense. Mais comme le dit @love_leeloo on a l'impression que tu ne lis pas ce qu'on te propose et que tu fais complètement autre chose sans prendre en compte nos messages qui essayent de t'aider. 

Comme cité précédemment par @Anthony Parallels fourni une méthode (pas une bidouille...) pour installer Windows 11 sous Parallels 17. Si l'anglais te pose problème, la traduction automatique n'est pas mauvaise : https://kb-parallels-com.translate....sl=auto&_x_tr_tl=fr&_x_tr_hl=fr&_x_tr_pto=nui

*Il s'agit simplement d'ajouter le module TPM dans la configuration :  *


----------



## Anthony (7 Octobre 2021)

HenryP a dit:


> Merci pour l'appréciation. On ne s'attend pas à faire insulter dans un Forum dont sa mission est d'apporter de l'aide. C'est assez fréquent que les "je sais tout" manquent d'un minimum d'humilité. Ça me rappelle, sur un autre Forum, ce même genre de traitement. Mon ordinateur refusait l'installation de FileZilla. Là aussi, une discussion interminable s'est déroulait avec un  administrateur qui a fini par me traiter de "borné". Le connaissant par le Forum et lui faisant confiance je lui ai donné le contrôle de l'ordinateur où il a passé du temps, et je n'ai toujours pas FileZilla. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est mordu mais il s'est mordu quelque chose.
> J'ai installé la version 17 de Parallels, j'ai tenté de régler le problème pour lequel j'avais investi, sans y parvenir. Je ne suis pas un professionnel de l'informatique. Je m'attendais à ce que cette nouvelle version 17 permette l'installation de Windows 11 sans avoir à bidouiller sur son clavier. Microsoft finira peut-être par modifier et permettre à tous l'installation de ce Windows. Pour ma part c'est de la curiosité, j'aimerais voir à quoi ressemble cette nouvelle version.


C’est bien gentil, mais vous devriez garder à l’esprit que les gens qui vous aident le font sur leur temps libre. Donc le minimum, ce serait de lire leurs réponses, surtout quand elles sont exactes. (Et aussi de lire mes messages de modération, j’ai quand même dû déplacer deux fois votre sujet pour qu’il finisse par atterrir dans la bonne rubrique. Mais on s’en fout, hein, c’est mon temps et pas le vôtre, n’est-ce pas ?) Ce manque de respect, cette tendance à prendre le forum pour un _self service_ avec une obligation de résultat, est affligeante. Mais enfin bref, puisque la bonne réponse est en triple exemplaire dans ce fil, je ferme.


----------

